# went to sears today



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

I went to sears they had nothing no delphi skifi systems or boomboxes 
the guy went no we dont have xm i wish you people would stop asking about xm 


I said ok I will try another place 


Next week im going to best buy


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Strange, I had no problem getting XM at Sears. All four area Sears are well informed on both XM and Sirius. Good luck at Best Buy though  If you're looking at the Boombox, might want to check out Circuit City, they had them for $73 a few weeks ago. I don't know if it was just a sale or their regular price.


----------

